# Why is the sound so low on new computer??



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

Ok, my old computer was fine with playing music at loud volumes. I'm even using the same speakers from the old one. The quality isn't as good. I've tried turning the volume up & the wave up to the fullest, I can barely hear the music coming from it. I got it plugged in the right spot & it seems to be plugged in all the way. I don't understand what the problem could be??


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Can you try it with different speakers? this would rule out any problem with the plug,leaving the socket as the most likely suspect,try wiggling the plug about to see if there is any crackling or improvement ,if not it might even be a faulty sound card and you can surely have that checked out under the warranty? I trust that you have right clicked on the volume control in the system tray and on adjust audio properties?


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

I've tried wiggling to the best of my ability but to no luck. I've tried a different pair of speakers, the one on my monitor & it basically has the same low sounding quality. So I'm assuming perhaps it's the soundcard?? I mean I can hear the music, it's just not as load as it was on my old computer for me... I usually like my music really loud!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You said in your first post that you could barely hear the music,and it shouldnt be like that,you should be able to turn it up as loud as you like,and since you have ruled out the speakers as being at fault,and presumably you have [B]right clicked on the volume control in the system tray and on adjust audio properties[/B] and checked that everything seems to be in order,then there has to be a problem with the sound card in my opinion,and you should get that checked out under the warranty if you are not satisfied ...


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

telecom69 said:


> [B]right clicked on the volume control in the system tray and on adjust audio properties[/B] ...


I did all of that & I arranged it in ways where the sound could be loud to its ability & it just produce that low sound. Is it possible for me to take the old soundcard out of the old computer & use it on this new one I'm using, maybe perhaps it'll sound better. I really don't want to bother my parents about buying a new soundcard but that looks like that's what will probably happen!


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

*If your computer is new, there should be a warranty that will cover anything wrong with it. Some warranties are short, so act quickly.*


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I suppose that it is possible you could swap the sound card if you know what you are doing,but that would be up to you and with a new computer you would be invalidating the warranty,so think carefully about it before doing so,I can understand you not wanting to go through the hassle of getting it checked out,so if you do do it take care .....post back with any results ...


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

Someone suggested that I get better speakers than a soundcard. The older speakers that I have doesn't even have a volume control on the actual speakers. So I don't know..


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Are your old speakers powered? (Do they have a AC power adapter that plugs into the wall). Sounds like the new computer needs powered speakers and your old speakers are not powered.

Just a thought.


Take care.


Kilowatt


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

telecom69 said:


> Can you try it with different speakers?


----------



## freecho (Jan 28, 2003)

I had a problem with my computer where it wouldn't work until I accessed the program that came with my soundcard and checked the digital option. I would think if your speakers are old enough, you would try to find a way to make it work without the digital option. But then I had no sound when in the wrong option, so this is probably not the solution.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Jeff1986 said:


> Someone suggested that I get better speakers than a soundcard. The older speakers that I have doesn't even have a volume control on the actual speakers. So I don't know..


buy a set of amplified speakers and your problem will be solved.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

kilowatt1 said:


> Are your old speakers powered? (Do they have a AC power adapter that plugs into the wall). Sounds like the new computer needs powered speakers and your old speakers are not powered.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


This sounds the most likely problem


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

kilowatt1 said:


> Are your old speakers powered? (Do they have a AC power adapter that plugs into the wall). Sounds like the new computer needs powered speakers and your old speakers are not powered.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


No, they're just two small speakers with a cord that connects to the computer, nothing more! It doesn't even have a volume knob on the speakers like my friend's computer does. His speakers are really loud! It literally drowns the house out. That's how I want mines to sound. I can hear sound coming from the old speakers, it's just not very loud. It's especially annoying with music or movies that sound lower than others because in some instances, I can barely hear what's being said & the volume is raised to the highest level.

In the meanwhile, my dad & I have been talking about getting some new speakers. I'll look into the AC powered ones or the amplified ones. Hopefully this will improve & amp up the sound.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Yep. Thought that was the case. New, powered speakers will fix you right up. In fact, you'll be hard pressed to find new speakers that are not powered. 


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

kilowatt1 said:


> Yep. Thought that was the case. New, powered speakers will fix you right up. In fact, you'll be hard pressed to find new speakers that are not powered.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Kilowatt


Thanks!! I hope this will fix it! I don't know exactly when my dad & I will go out but I'll try to keep everyone posted if it helped or not!


----------



## Jeff1986 (May 29, 2005)

Just to let everyone know! I bought a pair of powered speakers today & they are great! It even sounds better than the older speakers did when it was hooked up to the computer! Thanks everyone for their help!


----------

